# hoses off carb



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ok I'm still plugging away at this snorkel, comin along awsome but just noticed something I am concerned about. I found a set of tubes (one from each carb) that run infront of the airbox into a bigger tube with a hole in it that has a single line off the other end, and i wanna know what I am supposed too do with it? I will try and get a pic up quick


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

k here is what I am talkin about


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

get ride of that canster and put in a tee and run it up that is the carb vents


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Wood Butcher is correct trash the little canister


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that is the dumbest thing i have seen yet. Why did they put a big hole in it but still run the tube up to the pod with the hose on the other end.

Like they said get rid of it.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

alright, its gone, thanks guys, now too try and finish this thing, lost a few hours when the boys stopped in for a drink lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you are lazy and don't want to run to get a plastic T just run both lines up to the pod.. provided you have lots of tubing, of course.


----------

